# missing mod_php5 port



## bluethundr (Aug 28, 2010)

This shows the mod_* dirs in my /usr/ports/www collection:


```
[root@lbsd8-2:/usr/ports/www]$:cd mod_p
mod_perl/              mod_proxy_add_forward/ mod_pubcookie/         mod_python3/
mod_perl2/             mod_proxy_html/        mod_put/               
mod_proctitle/         mod_proxy_xml/         mod_python/
```

May someone clue me in on how I may get mod_php5?

thx


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2010)

Install lang/php5 from ports and enable the apache module.


----------



## pbd (Aug 30, 2010)

Use [CMD=""]make search[/CMD] to find moved/deleted ports:


```
% cd /usr/ports
% make search name=mod_php5
Port:   www/mod_php5
Moved:  lang/php5
Date:   2006-05-06
Reason: Unification of php slave ports
```


----------



## bluethundr (Sep 11, 2010)

*mod_php5*

Cool thanks for the help. Yet another trick in my ever growing bag of FreeBSD tricks!


----------

